# blue crystal shrimp



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

is this a myth?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow it does have a tint of blue to it... maybe if you breed it out, you can bring out the color 
thats $$$$ haha


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

good job Chris! lol breed it out =P


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! I agree. Breed it out to see what happens.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought it looked more green then blue, but definitely do breed him/her!


----------

